# Gull Lake



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Anyone fish gull lake up by Brainerd? I am going up there this weekend for my parents 50th wedding anniversary. Looks like the weather could be a bit tough for golfing so I am thinking I might bring the boat. We are staying at Ruttgers. 
Sounds like Gull Lake isn't much for Walleyes, any lakes around there that are decent walleye lakes. Not looking for any honey holes, just some general guidance.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

good lake walleyes pike bass go to reeds talk to the people they will tell you what is going on good luck!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Gull is a very diverse lake and can be very good fishing.

PM to you.


----------

